# RRP for Commercial and Public Buildings



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

An email from the EPA, copied from my inbox:

"EPA is seeking public comment on the “Framework for Identifying and Evaluating Lead-Based Paint Hazards from Renovation, Repair, and Painting Activities in Public and Commercial Buildings.” The Framework describes a tailored approach for identifying and evaluating potential hazards created by renovations of public and commercial buildings. EPA will consider the public comments as the Agency assesses whether hazards are created by public and commercial building renovations. The Agency will develop proposed requirements to reduce any hazards, if found; such requirements would also be subject to public review and comment. Read a pre-publication copy of the Federal Register announcement and of the Framework; the formal announcement and Framework are expected to publish on May 30, 2014."

http://www2.epa.gov/sites/productio...blication_copy_lrrp-pncb_framework_notice.pdf


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I think we have more pressing problems to address myself. But whatever.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Oden said:


> I think we have more pressing problems to address myself. But whatever.


I don't disagree, but I thought some people might like a heads-up. After all. It's 6 years after RRP hit the scene, and guys are still whining about how that happened without their knowledge.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Surely no one is surprised that a Federal bureaucracy is spreading its tentacles of regulation a little further.


----------

